
Twitter will lock your account if you use a SharkLasers email address - jm3
https://i.imgur.com/cB4UjU3.png
======
jm3
I guess Twitter really wants to send you spam!

1\. update twitter account to use a spam-proof SharkLasers email (click OK,
confirm password)

2\. Twitter sends automated email confirmation link to SharkLasers, click the
link on SharkLasers website

3\. Twitter locks the account

------
rdancer
Obviously; you cannot reset your password with that e-mail.

~~~
jm3
you can; you can receive emails sent to the address via the website.

